# Lowrance elite fs cmap



## Gregorya24 (Oct 1, 2020)

Which card would be better suited for inshore fishing and navigation? The c map max n+ or the c map reveal. I just ordered the new lowrance elite fs and it comes with c map contour already loaded on it.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Gregorya24 said:


> Which card would be better suited for inshore fishing and navigation? The c map max n+ or the c map reveal. I just ordered the new lowrance elite fs and it comes with c map contour already loaded on it.


How do you like the machine so far? Thanks as i'm considering for FMT


----------

